#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  ΕΑΠ - Σεισμική Μηχανική και Αντισεισμικές Κατασκευές MSc - ΣΜΑ 51,60

## statik

Γεια χαρα
Εχω πάρει τις συγκεκριμένες θεματικές ενότητες του ΕΑΠ στις Αντισειεμικες Κατασκευες.
Οποιος συναδελφος θελει να βοηθήσει και να δωσε παλια θεματα-λύσεις, thanks

----------


## Xάρης

Αν βρεις δημοσίευσέ τα και εδώ εκτός εάν... είναι κρατικό μυστικό!
Γιατί δεν τα δημοσιεύουν αλήθεια οι ίδιοι οι καθηγητές του ΕΑΠ;

----------


## CFAK

Εγώ το έχω τελειώσει το συγκεκριμένο μεταπτυχιακό.
Θέματα εξετάσεων δύσκολα θα βρεις.
Αν θες κάτι από τις υποχρεωτικές εργασίες (αν δεν έχουν αλλάξει) μπορώ να βοηθησω.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## statik

Το γιατι ειναι μυστικό δεν το καταλαβαινω ουτε εγώ
Τουλαχιστον οποιος εχει την καλοσυνη να μου στειλει τις δικες του Γραπτές εργασίες.
Thanks

----------


## Xάρης

Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να τις ανεβάσει και εδώ αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι θα βρεθεί κανένας.

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε CFAK για τις εργασίες σου στο ΕΑΠ - "Σεισμική Μηχανική και Αντισεισμικές Κατασκευές MSc" που μοιράζεσαι ανιδιοτελώς με τους συναδέλφους σου.
Πρέπει να είσαι από τους λίγους αν όχι ο μοναδικός που μοιράζεσαι δημοσίως εργασίες στο εν λόγω μεταπτυχιακό του ΕΑΠ.

Μπορείτε να τις κατεβάσετε από ΕΔΩ.

----------


## getheod

Ποιες είναι οι εντυπώσεις σας από το μεταπτυχιακό;

----------


## CFAK

Εγώ, όπως γράφω παραπάνω, το έχω τελειώσει (επίσης έχω τελειώσει και άλλο αντίστοιχου περιεχομένου).

Αν θες απλώς το τυπικό προσόν, πήγαινε σε ένα μεταπτυχιακό άλλου δημόσιου πανεπιστημίου που είναι δωρεάν.
Το συγκεκριμένο είναι ιδιαιτέρως απαιτητικό, αν και δεν έχει υποχρεωτικές ώρες παρακολούθησης (τα μαθήματα είναι λίγα, διεξάγονται το Σαββατοκύριακο, οπότε μπορείς να εργάζεσαι παράλληλα άνετα) όπως άλλα μεταπτυχιακά προγράμματα.
Ευχάριστη έκπληξη είναι τα βιβλία του, που είναι ειδικές εκδόσεις κανονικά βιβλιοδετημένες για το ΕΑΠ με σύγχρονη ύλη προσαρμοσμένη πλέον στου Ευρωκώδικες. Επίσης, χορηγούν και άλλα αναγνωρισμένα βιβλία της αγοράς. Αναφέρω ενδεικτικά τη Δυναμική του CHOPRA, το κορυφαίο κατά τη γνώμη μου βιβλίο για τη δυναμική των κατασκευών.

Συμπερασματικά, μη κάνεις αίτηση επιπόλαια, γιατί και λεφτά θα δώσεις και θα χρειστεί να ασχοληθείς αρκετά. Αν το κάνεις συνειδητά θα δεις ότι δε θα πάνε χαμένα τα λεφτά σου. Επίσης, αν δεν έχεις κάποιο ικανοποιητικό θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο θα δυσκολευτείς να τελειώσεις (το 50% των συμφοιτητών μου το παράτησαν, λόγω δυσκολίας ίσως και λόγω οικονομικής συγκυρίας).

----------


## statik

Οποιος συναδελφος εχεις τελειωσει προσφατα και μπορει να μου δωσει την ΣΜΑ60 ?(την 4η σειρα) θα βοηθουσε πολυ!

----------


## CFAK

Ποια 4η σειρά? τι εννοείς?

----------


## statik

Δεν το έγραψα καλα...εννοώ την 4ΓΕ της ΣΜΑ60

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Όπως ίσως να προσέξατε ο συνάδελφος *CFAK* ανέβασε σχετικό αρχείο ΕΔΩ.
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## koursaros

Γεια σε όλους.

Είμαι νέος στο ΕΑΠ - Σεισμική μηχανική & αντισεισμικές κατασκευές. Με πήρανε φέτος μια και οι αιτήσεις ήταν λιγότερες από τις θέσεις. Περιμένω να μου στείλουν τα βιβλία και ξεκινάω το ερχόμενο ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2016-17.

Έχω επιλέξει για το 2016-17 μόνο την πρώτη Θεματική ενότητα ΣΜΑ50 (δυναμική). Έχω βρει το βιβλίο του Chopra που (απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει) δίνουν και λέω να ξεκινήσω να ασχολούμαι από τώρα, γιατί πάνε και πολλά χρόνια από τότε που τελείωσα την σχολή.

Υπάρχει μήπως κανείς συνάδελφος που να έχει ασχοληθεί πρόσφατα με την ΣΜΑ50, ώστε να με διαφωτίσει σχετικά με το "πρόγραμμα μελέτης" που προτείνει το ΕΑΠ για αυτήν την θεματική ενότητα? Θα βοηθούσαν βέβαια πολύ και οι αντίστοιχες εργασίες της ΣΜΑ50 αν μπορεί κάποιος να τις διαθέσει.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Xάρης

> μια και οι αιτήσεις ήταν λιγότερες από τις θέσεις


Πόσο είναι το κόστος; Ισχύει το (4+1)*650€ = *3.250€*;
Αν είναι όντως έτσι, δεν είναι έκπληξη το ότι δεν υπάρχουν πολλές αιτήσεις.
Ειδικά όταν τα πολυτεχνεία έχουν τα αντίστοιχα μεταπτυχιακά δωρεάν.

----------


## koursaros

Τόσο ακριβώς είναι το κόστος. 

Ωστόσο υπάρχουν υποτροφίες βάσει οικονομικών, κοινωνικών και ακαδημαϊκών κριτηρίων: http://www.eap.gr/images/stories/pdf/kanonismos_yp.pdf.

Η βάση μορίων για την χορήγηση μερικής ή ολικής υποτροφίας για τα τελευταία 3 ακαδημαϊκά χρόνια ήταν: 

2013-2014 : 29 μόρια 
2014-2015 : 29 μόρια 
2015-2016 : 29 μόρια

Ενδεχομένως, δηλαδή, να είναι σημαντικός ο αριθμός αυτών που δικαιούνται υποτροφία.

Το άλλο καλό, όμως, με το ΕΑΠ είναι ότι η εκπαίδευση γίνεται εξ αποστάσεως και επίσης ότι μπορείς εσύ να καθορίσεις τον ρυθμό επιλέγοντας λιγότερες θεματικές ενότητες ανά έτος. Έτσι, για κάποιον που έχει υποχρεώσεις (επαγγελματικές, οικογενειακές κτλ), ζει στην επαρχία, όμως,  μπορεί να αντεπεξέλθει στο κόστος είναι νομίζω καλή περίπτωση. Άσε που για κάποιον που δεν ζει πχ σε μια πόλη που έχει πολυτεχνείο προκειμένου να παρακολουθήσει ένα κανονικό μεταπτυχιακό θα έπρεπε να νοικιάσει ένα σπίτι οπότε το κόστος δεν θα διέφερε πολύ.

Πάντως, από κάθε άποψη, αυτή η έλλειψη ζήτησης κι εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι κι αυτή σημάδι της γενικότερης (τρομερής) δυσπραγίας στην οποία βρισκόμαστε εμείς οι μηχανικοί.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Έχεις δίκιο.
Είδα το θέμα μόνο από την οπτική γωνία ενός μηχανικού που βρίσκεται σε πόλη που διαθέτει πανεπιστήμιο που παρέχει δωρεάν μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα.

Οι δε υποτροφίες μπορούν να ελαφρύνουν σημαντικά το οικονομικό βάρος των αδυνάμων.

----------


## stacap

Καλησπέρα, αν θα μπορούσε ο συνάδελφος CFAK να ανεβάσει και τις εργασίες της ΣΜΑ61, θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο, ειδικά τώρα που πλησιάζουν οι εξετάσεις.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

